# Rust on the chainring - is it a problem?



## JediGoat (19 Oct 2009)

Couldn't find this on search, and I wasn't sure whether to put this in know-how or beginners, but then thought it's probably such a basic question, I'll pop it in here.

I'm trying to finish getting my old bike ready for tomorrow my first commute on it in five years, so much as I'd love to do everything methodically, I don't have time (I still have to change all the cables yet).

There is some rust on the chainring that I've waved at a bit with some wirewool, but I can't get it all off without removing bits I don't want to. It's mainly in the gaps between the teeth (were a old rusty chain had been sat). It is likely to cause any problems if I don't get it all off (I have a new chain to put on)? 

I'm aware many folks pootle about on bikes seemingly made out of rust so I may be worrying over nothing.

Thanks in advance 

Jo


----------



## dodgy (19 Oct 2009)

If the rust is mainly where the old rust chain contacted the chainrings, then the new chain (suitably lubricated) will eventually rub it all away.


----------



## JediGoat (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks, I like that answer


----------



## SimonC (19 Oct 2009)

The incredible self-repairing, self-cleaning bike


----------



## accountantpete (19 Oct 2009)

Personally I'd give the chain a good spray with WD40 or similar,let it soak in for as long as you can,wipe off with a clean rag and then lubricate with a light oil.This should get the chain nice and free.


----------



## on the road (19 Oct 2009)

You can get rust removers, the stuff you use on cars.


----------



## dodgy (19 Oct 2009)

accountantpete said:


> Personally I'd give the chain a good spray with WD40 or similar,let it soak in for as long as you can,wipe off with a clean rag and then lubricate with a light oil.This should get the chain nice and free.



Unlikely, if an old chain has been allowed to sit against the frame in the OPs words "were a old rusty chain had been sat" I get the impression that this is a seriously badly maintained chain/bike! Besides, he's already bought a new one, in the OPs words again "I have a new chain to put on".


----------



## JediGoat (19 Oct 2009)

dodgy said:


> Unlikely, if an old chain has been allowed to sit against the frame in the OPs words "were a old rusty chain had been sat" I get the impression that this is a seriously badly maintained chain/bike! Besides, he's already bought a new one, in the OPs words again "I have a new chain to put on".



Well, apart from the fact the 'he' is a 'she' you're not far wrong 

The bike is an MTB that I switched tyres, added a rack and used to commute to work on. Then I realised motorbikes were faster, and the poor old thing got popped in the shed for a few weeks.

Five years later, I got it back out again 

The chain was just rust held together by some links. The cables had all rusted, and there's an amount of surface rust on some components and fixings.

I've changed the tubes, checked the wheels, changed the brake cables, am now changing the gear cables. I've then got to put the new chain on and remove the rusty old SPDs for some shiny new ones.

What has amazed me if that I've discovered many new swear words today whilst doing this work. The most 'colourful' moment was trying to extract rusted cleats from my shoes 

I've thought about packing the tools away and carrying on tomorrow night, but I really, really want to restart my pedal-powered commutes tomorrow.

Jo


----------



## Cubist (19 Oct 2009)

Stop posting and get on with it then! Keep us posted as to how you get on, and post some piccies when you've finished!


----------

